# Mohicanville & Mohawk Dam's Advice



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

How-Do Friends

With some vacation time around the river bend...hoping to expand my stream fishing locations. Looking on a map the Lake Fork of Mohican River at Mohicanville Dam and the Walhonding River at Mohawk look promising. Any advice or past experiences would be greatly appreciated. 

Back in Northeastern Ohio, I often fish spillways year round below...Dover Dam, Atwood Dam, Beach City Dam and Bolivar Dam with much success and a mixed bag of gamefish.

What can I expect of these two promising locations???

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i've fished mohawk dam quite a bit. unfortunatly i haven't been able to make it this year yet. it's got anything you want to catch. one of my favorite spots.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Smallmouth, Pike, maybe a bonus eye? You never know in that river!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Below the dam, on the Walhonding River, you will definately get into some pike. I bet we average 3 a piece when we go, and we're targeting smallies.


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

How-Do Friends

Many thanks for all of the input and advice...much appreciated. Looking forward to expanding my stream fishing territory. Excited to hear about smallmouth bass and northern pike...any chance for saugeye or flathead catfish??

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Kingfisher,

There are saugeye in the Walhonding. I am sure that there are a few flatheads in there as well. I used to catch some decent channel cats in there too. Definitely a good river to float.


----------

